# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Roda u najslabijoj karici

## frenki26

Danas je u Najslabijoj karici bilo pitanje koja je ptica u nazivu udruge Roditelji u akciji!   :Smile:  
Roda je dio opće kulture! :D

----------


## Lukina mamma

Drago mi je da se za Rode čuje!!! Mada koliko srećem mlade mame koje se nisu potrudile tijekom trudnoće pročitati niti jedan edukacijski članak o bebama i dojenju, uvela bih Rode za obavezan predmet u školi.   :Smile:  
Bravo, Rode i Rodići!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Roza

Sjajno!

----------


## Morwen

:Joggler:

----------


## aries24

da, i ja sam čula, baš me razveselilo  :D

----------


## Rene2

:D  :D

----------


## jadranka605

nisam gledala, al bitno je da se zna odgovor!
 :D

----------


## Rene2

:D  :D

----------


## Mirta30

:D

----------


## BusyBee

Ovo je vec x-ti put da se RODA spominje u najslabijoj karici.  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

> Ovo je vec x-ti put da se RODA spominje u najslabijoj karici.


Da, bilo prije koji tjedan.

----------


## Stijena

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je vec x-ti put da se RODA spominje u najslabijoj karici. 
> 
> 
> Da, bilo prije koji tjedan.


Da, i ja čula, ali milsim da je pitanje bilo obrnuto

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam gledala prije koji tjedan i ŽENA nije znala odgovor.

----------


## Angie75

> Ja sam gledala prije koji tjedan i ŽENA nije znala odgovor.


Pa gdje ta živi   :Nope:

----------


## Mala

predivno  :D

----------

